# 99 year old man divorces wife over old affair



## CH (May 18, 2010)

An article from msnbc.com, about a 99 yr old man who just found out that his wife had cheated on him 40 or so years ago.

Man, 99, divorcing wife of 77 years over affair in the 1940s - TODAY People - TODAY.com

If you don't want to click on the link, here's cliff notes

99-year-old Italian man is divorcing his 96-year-old wife after discovering that she conducted an affair in the 1940s, reports the Telegraph. 

The couple have been together for 77 years, but time was no healer when the husband, referred to by Italian lawyers as Antonio C, found evidence of the affair while rummaging throw a chest of drawers. Having confronted his wife, who confessed to the affair, he is now seeking a divorce.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn. Just goes to show you how destructive infidelity is.

At any age.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Why wOuld she save evidence of her affair for 70 years ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

All those who think hiding it after the fact is a good idea should read this!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> All those who think hiding it after the fact is a good idea should read this!


Well technically "hiding it" wOuld require not leaving evidence laying around for 70 years.

She's a lousy hider
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Bad news does not get better with age - it's not like wine.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

He must have suspected for quite a while.

He left the house 10 years ago. See 99-year-old divorces wife after he discovered 1940s affair - Telegraph


Aside: they both have strong genetics or very good diet to be their age.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Convicted Nazi war criminal Rudolf Hess hanged himself after being imprisoned for 46 years at age 93.


----------

